# clutch pedal locking up ??



## rfwins (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a 92 Wrangler 4 cyl. I was driving and I 
suddenly heard and felt a click on my clutch pedal. Since that point, my clutch pedal has been randomly locking up. Sometimes it would be fine, and other times it would take about 4 or 5 light presses to be able to free it up.
drives and shifts fine when the pedal is free. any ideas....... 
Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

nead a better dicription of what is hapaning
Locking up implies the peddle does not move. 
I assume it moves so...

have you checked the fluid level? if the level is OK then
bad master
bad pressure plate
bad through out bearing
bad fork
even bad bushings on the clutch peddle


----------



## rfwins (Feb 12, 2008)

plowmrister i did look at the linkage and the pedal assy, and they both seem fine.
the rod goes into the master about 1/2 inch or so then locks up solid
then by pulling the pedal back a few times it frees up seems like it must be something in the master taking a crap.fluid level is fine and it drives fine when it is free it's a very strange problem also not sure of the pain factor to change this myself.... thanks for any help!


----------



## MJD82 (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds like the master is shot the the pushrod most likely has a groove in it and is catching changing a master isnt to hard just make sure you bleed the system correctly


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The rod should not have that much play. Only about 1/8 of play on the rod to master cyl. It is adjustable and if it backed off it might be jamming on the inside of the master cylinder.


----------



## rfwins (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys
changed the master out today and all is smooth as silk again!!
just for your info i did take apart the linkage and made a few turns on the rod and was able to stop it from locking up but it still was making that clicking sound and there was a small leak starting to show up. so just changed it out to be done with it.....

THANKS AGAIN FOR THE THE HELP!!!!!

prsport


----------

